# K-Mate SG Humic Acid



## Oyster Shark (Aug 24, 2020)

My soil is pretty bad. Tons of clay, low CEC. Poor organic matter. The list goes on.

Anyone have experience with K-mate SG 0-0-14, 99% humic acid?

I might put an injector on my irrigation system and start weekly fertigation apps of said product. 1 pound in a gallon nets a 12% solution. Thoughts?


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

Why not just spread the granules when you aerate in the fall? I wouldn't bother with fertigation. I use Humic DG and it's awesome. Same company, just different product.


----------

